# Electronic Strain Gage



## jeb6294 (Dec 2, 2009)

They want me to see about getting an electronic strain gage (or gauge if you prefer) to use while were fixing the lock gates that we had a little issue with. Were going to try and fix and reuse them since the new gates were supposed to be installed next year anyhow.

Has anyone gotten/used one of these before? I tried looking around on the internet, but everything it wants to pull up is a bunch of educational garbage with equations showing how a strain gage works. I know how it works, I just want to see how much it would be and where we could get one. I've found a few vague references to strain gage amplifiers and strain gage displays. Do you just get an 'electronic strain gage' or do you have to get the little foil gages and then some sort of equipment that puts the current through the gage and another piece of equipment to read the change in current and spit it out as a reading you can actually use?


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm only aware of the foil ones. You will need signal conditioning (powering the sg and converting the output to something usable) and acquisition or display equipment. Fortunately there are "black boxes" out there that are designed for easy use. Call national instruments or somebody like that and get them to help you determine what you will need.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

It's the latter of your statements. The gauges themselves are relatively inexpensive, but you have to have the data logger, signal conditioning circuits, etc. I haven't messed with them in years (did a presentation years back on using them in chassis failure detection for racing applications), but I would suggest giving National Instruments a call and having a chat with them. They can tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> I'm only aware of the foil ones.



They also have the bonded fine wire types, though the foil ones are most common.


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 2, 2009)

good point supe, forgot about those. the reason I say to call NI is that I didn't, and got some signal conditioning equipment that works just fine, but is a little more of a pain in the butt to deal with (i.e. some additional wiring required.) The guys that deal with this all the time are invaluable for helping you get a good setup without missteps.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> good point supe, forgot about those. the reason I say to call NI is that I didn't, and got some signal conditioning equipment that works just fine, but is a little more of a pain in the butt to deal with (i.e. some additional wiring required.) The guys that deal with this all the time are invaluable for helping you get a good setup without missteps.



I used all NI stuff back at Ohio State, and they were indeed great to deal with.


----------

